# Firefox-8 y Thunderbird-8.0-r1 fallan al iniciar

## afb

Hola a todos. El problema radica en que una vez actualizado el sistema (hace 2 meses que no podía actualizar) resulta que Firefox-8.0 y Thunderbird-8.0-r1 fallan al iniciar y si se ejecutan desde consola muestran el mensaje "Instrucción Ilegal".

Aca les dejo la salida de emerge --info por si pudiera ayudar

Portage 2.1.10.41 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.0.6-tuxonice x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-tuxonice-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 22 Dec 2011 00:45:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.3.4, 4.4.5, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo x-ebuilds

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -msse4"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -msse4"

DISTDIR="/usr/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es us"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/packages/ebuilds"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avi berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr clamav cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnuplot gpm gtk hal handbook iconv java jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi lcms libnotify lm_sensors mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntpl ntplonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline samba scanner sdl semantic-desktop session smp spell sse sse2 sse4_1 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vcd vorbis x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es us" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

Además tengo instalado kde 4.7.3 y adobe-flash 11.1.102.55.

Espero puedan ayudarme.

----------

## gringo

lo único raro que veo es -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -msse4, en teoría core2 ya añade estos por ti. 

Estás seguro que el q9300 tiene sse3 y sse4 ? Ten en cuenta que sse3 no es lo mismo que ssse3 y tampoco es lo mismo sse4 que sse4.1

saluetes

----------

## afb

He arreglado las variables y recompilado pero el problema persiste.

Además he instalado el firefox-bin y este va bien así que sigo si tener idea de que está sucediendo.

----------

## Luciernaga

http://ark.intel.com/es-es/products/33922/intel-core2-quad-processor-q9300-%286m-cache-2_50-ghz-1333-mhz-fsb%29

Al parecer el Intel Q9300 no contiene esas normas ...

----------

## gringo

que hayas recompilado firefox y thunderbird no implica que se solucione el problema, igual hay alguna dependencia dando por culo ( sqlite, libpng, nss, nsrp ... a saber) porque sigue compilada con las variables anteriores. Un par de cosas que puedes probar :

- firefox se ejecuta si lo lanzas usando : firefox -safe-mode --g-fatal-warnings ??

- que pasa si temporalmente mueves la carpeta local de firefox en el home del usuario ?

Si nada de esto funciona igual lo más rápido es que recompiles todo el sistema o que trates de recompilar todas las depencias de firefox / thunderbird.

saluetes

----------

